# How to Calcuted by Subtracting the two Values Help.



## punnipah (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi

i want to Calcuted by Subtracting the two Values between Columns "R" and "S" when i filter .
-Check Last row "R"
-Formula range visible  on Columns"AB"


----------



## xlhelp15 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi - This can be easily achievable by using "Calculated Field" through PivotTable Analyze - Fields, Items & Sets - Calculated Field.

Add the Name as "Total" and in Formula Field -  "Amt. Receipt" - "Trans.".


----------

